# Eric's Video thread



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a photo thread, so I thought I would start a video thread as well sicne I have been using a helmet cam of late on my air-to-air shoots. 

Here is one that I edited this morning from a flight on July 28.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ym_nE4b7NE_


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2012)

Good one Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks G. Wasn't sure about putting a soundtrack to it, but there is only so much engine drone you can listen to.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 11, 2012)

Excellent video Eric and the soundtrack..........kicks ass!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Aaron, I I have one comment on that video on YouTube from someone who told me I should pull down the video and redo it without music so that it will be a good video. I just rolled my eyes and thought "Whatever, dude". Some people have no manners. 

So here is one with engine sound and soundtrack. I know a lot of you have already seen this, but I figure since I started a video thread I will add both old and new stuff.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qBlVNm2LM4_


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

This might be a stupid question, but why does it look like the props are moving slower then they really are, does it have to do with like how many frames per second of something?


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2013)

Yes, FPS is a factor in that.

Here is my latest, in HD. So if you have the bandwidth and the time, you can watch it is HD full screen:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNz2BcKI7xM_


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2013)

Very cool Eric!


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2013)

Cheers. It was a great flight, and as you can see, these guys are very professional.


----------

